# Amtrak Empire Builder Consist



## JJR12 (Oct 11, 2021)

Does anyone know if #7(11) will have any private cars on it? Saw a few come into Chicago a few days ago. Thanks.


----------



## dlagrua (Oct 19, 2021)

Private rail car trips are arranged by outside companies. The only way to determine if private cars will be in an Amtrak train is to seek out and locate the private car operators. The Association of Private Rail Car Owners lists these trips.
Private Rail Car Trips


----------

